# How much does your dog sleep??



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Right now, a lot! But I imagine less as she recovers.

No dog sleeps as much as a sighthound, though (Greyhound, Whippet, etc). They are the champion sleepers of the dog world, needing little activity and having no body fat or energy reserves. I have one now that still hasn't gotten up


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Brinkley is on the go all the time. She will take a fifteen minute nap in the afternoon. Its like she is recharging her batteries. Then she is full of it the rest of the day and evening. BUT, and this is very important, she sleeps through the night with no problems at all. Thank God!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie isnt much of a sleeper.... She is a night owl.. she goes to bed around 12am and gets up by 6... naps from 1-2 and then starts over with play, play, play until its time to go to bed....


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Tabitha's daily agenda includes a morning nap, an afternoon nap, an evening nap, sleep all night and then torment the heck out of the humans at all waking moments!


----------



## Cassey (Sep 9, 2005)

I believe Cassey has ADD, she goes and goes. She is sometimes so hyped that I just get out of her way-unless I want sustain an injury. She is almost a year old and sometimes I think she is beginning to settle down a bit. Our first golden had the advantage of two active kids who played all the time ( Maybe I am getting older and not moving so quick)


----------



## hannahgoldenr53 (Jun 3, 2006)

*dog sleep*

Hi All,
My Golden Gets Up At 5 Am Every Morning To Go Out For Her Walk. Then At About 6 Am Its Breakfast. Then She Goes Back To Sleep. For A Few Hours Then Its Crazy Time She Grabs Her Toy And Goes Crazy Then Back To Being A Couch Potato. When We Are Out She Will Some Times Meet A Friend But She Rather Be Around People.people Have Treats Lol Shes Almost 4 In Aug. I Had Her Since She Was 8 Weeks Old ,and She Is My First Golden. I Will Never Get Another Breed They Are Wonderful


----------



## hannahgoldenr53 (Jun 3, 2006)

*sleeping doggy*

HI ALL,
MY GOLDEN HANNAH LOVES TO SLEEP. AND EAT. BUT SHE DOES NOT MISS A TRICK. SHE CAN BE SOUND ASLEEP. BUT THE MINUTE I OPEN THE OVEN DOOR TO CHECK SUPPER GUESS WHO IS STANDING NEXT TO ME.LOL:wave:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Houdini would sleep all day if Maggie would let him.......


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Is this poll asking how much they sleep in a day (24hours) or during the day (12 hours). 

THANKS!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Brew is a very easy going guy, he doesn't sleep very often, but he likes his relax time, where it looks like he's sleeping, but he's got one eye open! Basically, if I'm up he's up, when I'm down he's down. He's very in tune to whatever the activity level is around the house.


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Maci is probably up for 6 hours of the day! She sleeps and sleeps and sleeps but she is still a puppy


----------

